# Are your young toddlers still wearing soft-soled shoes?



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

My girls have been walking for about a month, and I definitely feel they are more comfortable in soft-soled shoes. And I think I've read that they are "supposed" to be soft-soled up until 2 years. Am I imaginining that? Do most of you stick with that recommendation? The one time we tried some "harder" shoes (which a friend online recommended and told me were very flexible - she was wrong) they were miserable so I took them right off.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My child will be in soft shoes as long as I can possibly find them. You can get Robeez for a 4 yr. old! But, 99% of the time, she's totally barefoot. Shoes suck.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We have a few hard soled shoes but she hates them. So if she has to have shoes on, we stick with soft soled ones. But honestly, she's mostly barefoot these days (nearly 14 months old).

I've heard you shouldn't use hard soled shoes until two or so because it can affect their foot's growth? I imagine you'd have to leave them on a lot for that to happen though?


----------



## hannahi (Sep 14, 2005)

We have shoes for my 13 m.o. son that have thicker soles than the Robeez but are still soft-soled. At least, we used to until I lost one of them (d'oh!). They are the pediped brand. I think they're great for indoor and outdoor use. I don't like sending ds outside with only Robeez. It's not that I think he would injure his feet, but I'd like him to have a little more cushioning. I'm looking at athletic-type shoes make by preschoolians that close with a toggle to replace the pedipeds. They're supposed to be easy on-off for adults, but hard for kids to take off. We lost one of the pedipeds partly b/c ds could take them off so easily!

Hannah


----------



## Ethan*sMom (May 25, 2007)

Hi!

My DS is 2 1/2 and he's still in soft shoes. We get Preschoolians for him. They have a thin rubber sole that is super flexible but gives far superior protection than suede bottom shoes do for outdoor wear. (they also sell suede bottom shoes if that's what you want, but the only recommend them for indoor wear.) We'll keep him in Preschoolians as long as they fit him! (they say the shoes fit to an average age of 5 - of course that varies depending on each kid!







) www.preschoolians.com
They even have some styles where you can design your own - choose the colors you want etc

I LOVE their girls styles - they are SO cute!! Little Mary Janes etc. They boy's styles aren't bad either - they have a cute new fisherman style sandal this summer.


----------



## Ethan*sMom (May 25, 2007)

Hannah - DS has _never_ taken off his preschoolians. We've been getting him I'm Walking Barefoot Sport Stretch Slip On style since he was 1 year old. (He was walking at 10 months) We've gotten other styles too - like the loafer for church and now the fisherman sandal for summer this year.
I originally tried the sport lace, but it doesn't fit wide feet very well.
He does like to play with the stretchy elastic 'string' but he doesn't take the shoes off. We don't usually wear shoes at home - just when we go out, so when I have a pair in my hands he gets all excited because he knows we're going "bye bye!".


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

My DS is 20 months and when he's not barefoot, he wears Soft Star shoes http://www.softstarshoes.com/


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

dd is in soft shoes and will be for a long time.


----------



## Oceanjones (Mar 11, 2007)

Those preschooligans look great! I am going to have to get some for my dd. I love those little mesh summer shoes


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Dd--19 months old--goes barefoot at home and where only soft soled shoes when we go for a walk outside. They are very comfy! I tried a pair of hard-soled shoes once and she clombered around like Herman Munster


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

as long as I get get them, they will be in them.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I got some super flexible shoes at target.. my girl was wearing isabooties until recently, she doesn't like walking on the rocks in them, so I wanted something a little thicker. The shoes are really cute ant totally flexible and they have a sole that can handle rocks.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Robin - thanks for the preschoolian link! They are just what we need for playing outdoors!
I love the soft soled shoes, and have tried several brands, but these look like the perfect compromise between soft soles and protection from rocks, etc. I fully intend to keep her in soft shoes as long as possible!

My dd is 18 mos and LOVES shoes! It was one of her first words, and when I tell her "Time to get dressed" she says "_Shss_!!" She has pink Isabooties, purple kitty Bobux, and sweet purple embroidered pedipeds. One of her favorite things to do is try to walk around in our (grown up) shoes!


----------



## JessSC (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the links, guys!!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I just checked out the Preschoolians, they look so cool! I ended up chatting on the live chat and she told me that if you sign up for the email list, and if you haven't ordered from them before, they send you a 15% discount! http://preschoolians.com/EmailSignup.aspx


----------



## rpar003 (May 19, 2006)

I make my own. They're really super easy, and super super cheap (because you don't need a lot of fabric). I bought some slightly padded vinyl-type material, and it works great (for the bottom). I actually don't know what it is because it came from the remnants bin at the fabric store, but I'd recommend making your own if you can sew a (slightly) straight seam


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, thanks TechnoGranola!!
I am signing up now. That is sooo awesome!


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

22mo DS is still in soft-soles (Robeez or Target brand) when he wears shoes. I'd like him to be barefoot all the time but the sidewalks around here are HOT and our grass has weird prickly things in it so he likes his shoes. He has a pair of Preschoolians sneakers which do have a very flexible sole but he's about to outgrow them and they don't seem very comfy to me (but I hate to wear sneakers so maybe I'm just projecting.







: )

I'm planning to keep him in soft soles as long as I can find some to fit. It's frustrating to me that soft soles are considered "infant" or "crib" shoes to most people and I can rarely find larger than 6-12mo size in any B&M stores, but I just heard of a store here in town that stocks Robeez up to a 5T!









I actually read somewhere that ideally kids should be barefoot (or in soft soles where barefoot isn't practical/safe) until like 7yo!


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahi* 
They're supposed to be easy on-off for adults, but hard for kids to take off. We lost one of the pedipeds partly b/c ds could take them off so easily!

Hannah

Hah! Maybe we could share- we have one of a pair of pedipeds that my daughter managed to slip off without me realizing it! I'm on the hunt for hard-for-toddler-to-remove soft-but-thicker soled shoes at the moment!


----------



## mommyto4grits (May 26, 2006)

My 13 mo old is not walking yet, but when my other started walking I always got them the 'classic' hard sole baby shoes.

This baby hates shoes, other than a pair of Bobux. She never really wears shoes, who wants to cover up those little toes?

Thanks for the link to the preschoolians, they look great.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

Since a couple months after DD started walking I put her in thin tennis shoes when I had to like in winter, but she mostly wore Robeez boots this winter. Now, she mostly is barefoot, or in Crocs which are very comfortable for her and me. I say do what is comfortable to them gals.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Kieran has a pair of hard soled shoes that he wears occasionally, but he's still mostly wearing his hyperloft booties and Paidraigs. He's been walking since he was 9 and a half months old though. I'm not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

DS is almost 2 1/2 and he still wears soft-soled shoes (when he wears shoes)
I make his leather shoes, and in the winter he wore soft star boots. He does have one pair of hard soled wellies for the barn though.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

When she wears shoes, my daughter mostly wears soft-soled shoes like Robeez ot Soft Star. She does have a pair of Crocs I got for her to wear when we play outside at her sand and water table. She actually loves them and would wear them more if I didn't hide them.







Also, recently I got her a pair of Stride Rites to wear when we are going to be walking around a lot on really hard surfaces like concrete. She likes them a lot, but I am not so sure about them. She seems to walk a bit differently in them.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm so glad lots of other people keep their kids in soft shoes longer! I actually ordered the girls a pair each of Preschoolians a week or so ago - according to my shipping info they should arrive today.







They have a great multiples discount, BTW. Send them a pic of your twins/trips/etc. and they will send back a discount code for 40% off your order as long as you order in multiples!

I had a lot of drama with shoes recently, which is why I ended up starting this thread. I wanted white fisherman sandals. But the ones I loved best at Preschoolians only came in cream. Then we went to a store and tried some Pedipeds but they were too wide for my girls' feet. Then the girl there tried to sell me some really cute Eccos but they were very hard. Stride Rite's "Stage 2" shoes seemed too hard to me, too. Then I went back to Preschoolians and found they had a new style, sandal-ish, and in white, with a cute little applique on it (http://preschoolians.com/I'm-Walking-Barefoot-Peek-a-Boo-White-Pink-Beach-Bucket) so I got those and am eagerly awaiting their arrival. Assuming they fit well, I'll probably get more. FYI, they also have an ebay store with fantastic prices - http://stores.ebay.com/preschoolians-barefoot-is-best21

I love to let them go barefoot, but everyone always looks at me strangely and acts like I am depriving them or something.







: I end up having to explain how good it is for them over and over. Bleh.


----------



## Ethan*sMom (May 25, 2007)

OGirlieMama - They do have an all white sandal without any decoration on it - Beachcomber - just view all the colors and you'll see the all white one.
Ebay is a good source for the shoes as well, although the choices are very limited. I always list my DS's shoes on Craigslist - just easier - no fees involved etc.
Shipping from Preschoolians can be hit or miss. Some weeks they're really fast and others slower than molasses in January. Longest I waited was about 4 weeks - they had a shipping problem from the factory, if I remember right.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

ds is 19mths and just got his first pair of soft soles.


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Both of our dc wear Soft Stars most of the time. We got custom sandals this year, and they are getting a lot of love. The sandals and shoes have a flexi vibram sole, and the mocs have a soft sole, leather or a vegan alternative. They have really quick turnaround on the custom shoes- we got ours within a week! The family who makes them are super sweet, too. www.softstarshoes.com


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Both of my kids wear soft-soled shoes most of the time. In summer, my 4.5 yr. old wears flip flops (which stay in the diaper bag 80% of the time), and my 1.5 yr. old is usually barefoot, but all winter they wear soft-soled shoes. I don't think Preschoolians are soft enough so we do Isabooties, Joshoes (up to 7 yrs!), Robeez, and the Ministar ones from Target. The only time my big guy wears hard shoes, aside from flip flops, is for sports, and we use Chucks then.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGirlieMama* 
I love to let them go barefoot, but everyone always looks at me strangely and acts like I am depriving them or something.







: I end up having to explain how good it is for them over and over. Bleh.

People always do that to me too! They generally don't say anything to me, but always ask the baby, "Where are your shoes, where are your shoes?"







We are both always barefoot anyway. I always hated wearing shoes.









When we go out to the store or something and have to wear shoes, he has the Target leather ones. I really like them - I was excited the other day when my mom found them in 18-24 month size! Before that I'd only seen them up to 18 months. When he eventually outgrows those, it looks like there are a lot of places to find bigger ones! I'm going to keep him in soft shoes as long as I possibly can. When he puts on his friend's hard sandals, he walks all stiff-legged, like a robot.









hapersmion


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Liam (17 months) has mostly been wearing the Target faux-Robeez up until now but I wanted something that was more versatile for sand and wetness so now he really loves his Crocs.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

My almost 11 month old is taking a few steps, but mostly walks around holding onto something.

She never wears shoes, inside or out, unless it is actually hot enough for her feet to hurt walking on the surface.

Honestly, we have a couple of pairs handed down now that summer is here, but, she hates them, and only wears them if she's "walking" on asphalt (and the little stinker has figured out how to un-velcro them and pull them off!)

I'll probably keep a pair in the bag once she's walking regularly for stores/restaurants where you have to have them, but, not past that.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

DS wore soft soled shoes until abouyt 15 months but now wears "softer" soled shoes like Pedoodles or Stride Rite or Crocs. The soft soled shoes like robeez just wouldn't hold up with how much he runs and jumps outside.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

We used soft soled until ds could walk outside, then i need to get shoes that had some sole on them like soft star. Robbeez I had got demolished outside when he started walking.


----------



## khrys (Aug 1, 2005)

Soft Star moccasins even come in adult sizes, so anyone can wear those for soft sole shoes. They do have suede soles, but there is a sheepskin innersole so they are nicely padded. You can also add a rubber type layer on the bottom of the suede sole for grip and longer lasting wear.


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

My dd is mostly in soft soles still at 16 months. She does love her crocs though!
We also have a pair of flexible squeaky shoes, and those are a riot.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

My youngest never wears shoes... only once in a while.. He does not walk but his shoes are mainly soft-soled

My oldest stopped wearing softsoled a long time ago.. He wears mostly flip-flops (without the annoying backstrap)..


----------



## lawajay (Dec 22, 2005)

My girl is still wearing Robeez, but I would like to get her something that is better for outside wear (both walking on city streets and hiking on gravel). But the recommended Stride Rites seem too sturdy! I spent some time looking at the Preschoolians and Pedoodles sites, but I can't tell which is better. I want something that won't make her feet too hot this summer. And something that isn't too expensive. And that she won't outgrow immediately. And it would be nice if they were cute too.
I find myself spending hours and hours (or weeks) debating (with myself!) every single baby product purchase!

(ETA: My girl has been walking about 2 or 3 months, if that matters.)


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

My daughter is barefoot most of the time. She wears Bobux when we are going out somewhere where we will be inside (like a store, restaurant, mall, etc.). If we are going outside, she has a pair of StrideRites. I refuse to pay full price (ridiculous ridiculous to pay $48 for baby shoes). We are fortunate enough to have a StrideRite outlet here. I got some cute strappy Mary Jane style sneakers with a velcro closure there for $19.99.

I know hard soled shoes aren't good for foot development, but i got them for when she is outside to protect her feet from sharp objects, wet ground etc. as we were destroying the bobux and I didnt feel they were protective enough.

I have to hide the StrideRites because she is obsessed with them now. She wants to wear them all the time (even in the house), and I don't let her because I know its bad for her foot development.

XOXO
B


----------



## beachcomber (May 11, 2005)

My daughter isn't quite walking yet. She wears Robeez in the house and stroller. We have a pair of sandals that bend quite easily for outside wear. I also have classic sneakers for her but she hasn't worn them much yet. I'm conflicted about soft soles versus hard soles. She rolls on her feet a lot and seems to actually like the sturdy platform the harder soled shoes give her. She loves stomping around in them whenever we let her. In the Robeez, she sits as quickly as she can.


----------



## Ethan*sMom (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurushka* 
My girl is still wearing Robeez, but I would like to get her something that is better for outside wear (both walking on city streets and hiking on gravel). But the recommended Stride Rites seem too sturdy! I spent some time looking at the Preschoolians and sites, *but I can't tell which is better.* I want something that won't make her feet too hot this summer. And something that isn't too expensive. And that she won't outgrow immediately. And it would be nice if they were cute too.
I find myself spending hours and hours (or weeks) debating (with myself!) every single baby product purchase!

I wouldn't worry too much about which is 'better' when you're trying to compare the various soft soled shoes. They are all good for the little ones feet. Stride Rite are pushing the envelope a bit far for me, but I have to admit I did buy their sandals last summer (for DS to wear to church). He didn't have any problems walking with them, but I was more comfortable with him wearing the thin rubber sole that Preschoolians have.
The deciding factor for _me_ is the style. Everyone likes different things. I do not like the flat looking shoes with the seam on the outside (like Soft Star). They just look too odd to me. But other people adore the style. Neither one is right or wrong. But that's why I went with Preschoolians - I like the style choices and they are giving my little one the protection his foot needs while still having a very soft flexible sole.
RE the flexible sole - I have very little upper body strength especially in my hands - I've never been able to open sealed jars etc - but I have no problem bending the Preschoolian shoes heel to toe with just two fingers.

Is there a place here where we can list items for sale? My DS has 2 pair of Prescholians he's outgrown that I'd sell for a very reasonable price, but I don't want to do anything against board policies!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ethan*sMom* 
Is there a place here where we can list items for sale? My DS has 2 pair of Prescholians he's outgrown that I'd sell for a very reasonable price, but I don't want to do anything against board policies!

There is the "Trading Post" but you need a minimum number of posts before you are able to see that forum and post there. I think it used to be that you needed 50 posts, not sure if that has changed.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

As a reminder for those with kids who wear Crocs, Dawgs, flip-flops, or other "soft and pliable" shoes (the article doesn't have a more explicit definition than this), keep your child in the centre of the stair on escalators. If they stand near the outer edges and their shoe rubs on the side, the friction can cause the shoe to melt and their feet to get injured in the escalator.

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Consumer/story?id=2530368


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

As a reminder for those with kids who wear Crocs, Dawgs, flip-flops, or other "soft and pliable" shoes (the article doesn't have a more explicit definition than this), keep your child in the centre of the stair on escalators. If they stand near the outer edges and their shoe rubs on the side, the friction can cause the shoe to melt and their feet to get injured in the escalator.
Thank you! Good to know.


----------



## lawajay (Dec 22, 2005)

While waiting for the Preschoolians sizer thingamajig to arrive in the mail, I went out and got a pair of pink hi-top Converse for my 15 month old. My husband made her try on a black pair, but even he agreed the pink were cuter!
They seem flexible enough-- it's just a rubber sole and thin canvas.
Is there any reason why she shouldn't wear them when she's out and about?


----------

